# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  إصابات الملاعب [ أنواعها + أسبابها + علاجها] وغيرهــا.

## البركان الهادئ

*اليوم سوف نتكلم عن موضوع مهم جدا 
موضوع يجب أن يعلم به كل رياضي إنه
موضوع إصابات الملاعب
ماذا تعرف عن إصابات الملاعب 
دعونا الأن نتكلم عن هذا الموضوع
إصابات الملاعب :
تشمل إصابات الملاعب : الكسور بأنواعها ، والجروح بأنواعها ، التقلصات والتمزقات 
العضلية بأنواعها 
، الإصابات الدماغية وتهتك الأعضاء الداخلية .
وتسبب النزيف ـ إصابة أعضاء الجسم المختلفة ـ الإعاقة ـالتشوهات ـ تأثر الدورة الدموية والجهاز التنفسي 
والوفاة .
وسوف نتكلم الأن عن بعض هذه الإصابات وطرق العلاج وأشياء أخرى مهمه :
1- (إصابات العضلات):
من منا لا يعرف إصابات العضلات وكثرتها وكثيرا ما يصاب الاعبين بهذه
الإصابه لان العضلات هي الاداة الرئيسية المنفذة لمتطلبات 
الاداء البدني ومكون رئيسي للجهاز الحركي للانسان. 
وتقسم إصابات العضلات إلى قسمين :
1- الكدمات
هرس الانسجة واعضاء الجسم المختلفة كالجلد والعضلات والعظام 
والمفاصل نتيجة لاصابتها مباشرة بمؤثر خارجي. آلم وورم ونزيف داخلي
ثم ارتشاح سائل بلازما الدم هي أعراض غالبا ما تصاحب الكدمات. 
2- الشد والتمزق
عبارة عن شد او تمزق الألياف او الأوتار العضلية نتيجة جهد 
عضلي مفاجئ بدرجة شدة اكبر من قدرة العضلة على تحمل 
هذا الجهد يصاحب التمزق العضلي الم مكان الاصابة و ورم بالاضافه
الى عدم قدرة العضلات المصابة على أداء وظيفتها .
س/ لماذا يحدث الشد العضلي والتمزق العضلي ؟
الانقباض العضلي المفاجئ .
المجهود العضلي الزائد او التمارين المرهقة .
إهمال الإحماء قبل التمارين .
عدم الاتزان والتناسق في التدريب .
عندما تكون مطاطية العضلات اقل من المستوى المطلوب. 
الأماكن التي يغلب حدوث الشد فيها :
- العضلة الصدرية. 
- العضلة البطنية .
- العضلة الفخذية ذات الاربعة رؤوس .
- العضلة الخياطية .
- العضلة المتسعة المتوسطة .
- عضلة الساق الخلفية .
- العضلة التوأمية .
- عضلة الساق الانسية .
عند الإصابة ماذا يجب أن تفعل ؟
-إعطاءراحة للجزء المصاب و جعل العضلات المصابة في وضع الارتخاء لتقليل التوتر العضلي.
-وضع الماء البارد او قطع الثلج فور حدوث الاصابة وبعدها لايقاف النزيف الداخلي وتخفيف الورم؟
العــــــــــــــــــــــلاج:
- استخدام الحمامات المتغيرة (بارد ثم حار) مرتين الى ثلاث مرات باليوم لتنشيط الدورة الدموية. 
- استعمال الدهانات الطبية المخصصة لإزالة الام والورم. 
- استخدام الرباط الضاغط طول اليوم وإزالة عند النوم. 
- استخدام وسادة عند النوم او الجلوس لرفع العضو المصاب. 
- تدريب العضلات المصابة تدريجيا تحت إشراف أخصائي العلاج الطبيعي.
2- (إصابات الرباط الصليبي الأمامي للركبه):
تعتبر إصابة تمزق الرباط الصليبي الأمامي من الإصابات الرياضية 
الشائعة حيث تمثل هذه الإصابة 20% من إصابات الركبة و تعتبر
الرياضة بمختلف أنواعها من الأسباب الرئيسية لحدوث هذه الإصابة 
وذلك نتيجة الاهتمام المتزايد بشكل ملحوظ هذه الأيام من إقبال الناس 
على ممارسة الرياضات المختلفة حيث تحدث هذه الإصابة بدرجات مختلفة 
الشدة فإما ان تكون تمزق جزئي او تام وتعتبر هذه الإصابة من الإصابات التي 
تجبر اللاعب الابتعاد عن الملاعب مدة طويلة قد تصل الى سنة في الإصابات
المتقدمة اما في حالات التمزق الجزئي فان اللاعب يضطر للابتعاد عن الملاعب 
لا يقل عن ستة شهور وقد تلقت هذه الإصابة اهتمام الكثير من المختصين بالطب 
الرياضي و اجريت البحوث و الدراسات المكثفة في سبيل تقديم افضل وسائل العلاج. 
نظرة لمفصل الركبه :
يعتبر مفصل الركبة من اكبر مفاصل الجسم وله أهميه كبيرة في المشي
و تحمل الوزن ، ويدعّم المفصل عضلات و أربطة وغضاريف تساهم في
حماية المفصل من الأضرار التي قد تلحق به أثناء الألعاب الرياضية و الأنشطة 
المختلفة. و الرباط الصليبي الأمامي هو أحد الأربطة الداعمة للركبة حيث يعمل
على اتزان المفصل و يمنع حدوث انزلاق عظمة الساق ( القصبة ) الى الأمام. 
ماهي أسباب الإصابة وكيف تحدث ؟
من أهم الأسباب الرئيسية للإصابة هي الرياضة بمختلف أنواعها مثل كرة
القدم و كرة السلة و التزحلق وغيرة.... فتحدث الإصابة نتيجة حركة غير
طبيعية قوية مما يؤدي الى انعدام المقاومة للأربطة و عادة تتأثر الأربطة
المعاكسة للحركة التي يقوم بها اللاعب، كما انها تحدث نتيجة صدمة او رضه 
خارجية مباشرة. فعندما تثبت ( تنغرس ) القدم بالأرض و يتبعها حركة دوران 
قوية نتيجة تغير اتجاه الجسم بسرعة فائقة تحدث هذه الإصابة كما هو حاصل
في لعبة كرة السلة وكرة القدم والأن كرة القدم اكثر شيوعاً وذلك بسبب الاحتكاك 
الجسدي بين اللاعبين، فعند حدوث الإصابة عادة يسمع الشخص صوت فرقعة
عالية مع شعور بان الركبة غير ثابتة و متقلقلة. 
الأعراض ودراسة الحالة :
الأعراض عادة تكون مختلفة من شخص لآخر ، ومن الأعراض الهامة ورم 
خلال وقت قصير بعد الإصابة نتيجة للنزف الداخلي بالركبة، ألم ، وشعور بعدم
ثبات الركبة "اختلال" او تقلقل خاصة عند محاولة تغيير اتجاه الجسم او أثناء طلوع الدرج. 
يبقى الألم و الورم عادة لفترة تتراوح ما بين 2 الى 4 أسابيع بينما عدم 
الثبات "الاختلال" يبقى، الذي يحتاج الى التدخل الجراحي لمنع حدوث روماتزم لمفصل الركبة. 
تتم دراسة وتشخيص هذه الإصابة عن طريق التاريخ المرضي و الفحص الإكلينيكي 
ويعتبر الورم مؤشر جيد لان أي ورم يحدث خلال ساعتين بعد الإصابة 
عادة يمثل الدم في المفصل و يم إزالة 
هذا الدم عن طريق عملية الرشح "بزل" الدم بواسطة ابره لتصريف الدم . 
ومن وسائل التشخيص أيضا صور 
التمارين الحركية والتمارين الانقباضية الساكنة تحت إشراف متخصص بالإصابات الرياضية. 
أما إذا كانت الإصابة من نوع التمزق الكلي للرباط فانه يعالج بالتدخل الجراحي 
وذلك بإعادة الرباط او زرع رباط آخر يؤخذ من الجسم و عادة يكون أحد الأربطة
او الأوتار العضلية من الجسم، كما انه يمكن ان يتم الزرع من قبل متوفى
آخر حيث يشترط تتطابق الأنسجة. وبعدها يخضع اللاعب لبرنامج علاج 
طبيعي مكثف تصل الفترة من 6 إلى 12 شهر تحت إشراف متخصص
بالإصابات الرياضية. وهناك الكثير من البرامج الناجحة لإعادة التأهيل
للرباط الصليبي و التي يتم تطبيقها على المصابين في كل أنحاء العالم.
بلع اللسان :
هي حالة يندفع فيها حذاء لاعب داخل فم لاعب آخر و يقلب لسانه للداخل
فيوقف عمل اللهاة أو لسان المزمار ويسد اللسان المجري الهوائي (القصبة الهوائية) 
وغالباً ما تحدث في أولئك الذين تطول لديهم الغشاء تحت اللسان مما
يساعد علي هذا القلب و كيفية الوقاية تعتمد فقط علي الموقف أما العلاج
فيتم سحب اللسان بطريقة الإصبعين الخطافين (ضم إصبعيك السبابة والوسطي وأعبر بهما اللسان وشده للأمام)
وأوقف النزيف بالعقاقير المتاحة وغالباً ما يكون علاجها جراحياً .. 
ويمكن أن يحدث عندما يقع لإنسان ذو الغشاء تحت اللساني الطويل 
نسبياً علي رقبته مما يحدث رد فعل معاكس يسحب اللسان للداخل
وبنفس الميكانيكية يسد المجري الهوائي .. وأخيراً تحدث من الإصابات
المباشرة للفك السفلي كضربة عنيفة أو سقطة.



هذا رابط المصدر:-
http://www.gm-master.net/vb/showthread.php?t=234839

ونسأل اين لجنة المريخ الطبية وهنالك العديد من الاصابات راجى والشغيل ومحمد كمال وللماذا لاتكون هنالك قرارات قوية مدعمة سالسندات الطبية والقانونية لحماية لاعبينا وتقديم هذها السندات للجهات المعنية متى ماطلبت استقدام هؤلاء اللاعبين وهم مصابين 


*

----------

